# Moving to Tampa



## Rick D (Nov 14, 2011)

I live in Clearwater and other than ridiculous traffic and never ending road construction the fishing is pretty good. It's basically Miami lite here. If I could pick anywhere in the state to live it would be the Estero/Bonita Springs area. Just MHO.


----------



## Indy (Aug 21, 2015)

I also live in Clearwater. Like Rick said traffic is terrible. Spring break is really bad. Fishing is good. If I could I would move to Englewood, Manasota area. Good luck


----------



## crboggs (Mar 30, 2015)

Moved down here from Atlanta about 5 years ago. Wife grew up in Brandon and wanted to relocate while the kids were still young. So here we are...

If you're used to real urban gridlock, the traffic here isn't bad. The construction can aggravate things in certain areas, but overall its not bad at all unless you find yourself stuck using the bridges to cross the bay.

I like the area...sold the motorcycle and mountainbike and picked up a kayak and flats boat...can't complain.


----------



## lpg (Sep 1, 2015)

thanks all for the replies..isnt the show Flats Class filmed around there?


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

Yes and I talked to CA the other day.

I don't think I'd live in Tampa. I don't know why you wouldn't want to move south of Homestead /Florida City. I guess the grass is always greener on the other side of the fence.

But seriously, living and working in Tampa, blows! Try further south like Ellenton, or further south.


----------

